# fare una cappella madornale



## elemika

Buona sera,
cosa significa "fare una capella madornale" (gli esempi sono anche qui):

Sbagliata la soluzione, il mio protagonista dice:" Quindi per come la vedi tu mi sono fatto una cappella madornale, in poche parole"

E' il sinonimo di "figuraccia", "gaffe", "brutta figura" o e' qualcos'altro? 

Grazie!


----------



## effeundici

_Cappella _è uno sbaglio (clamoroso) ma onestamente questa costruzione è la prima volta che la sento.

Di solito si dice:

_ho fatto una cappella/cappellata_
_ho cappellato_


----------



## Alxmrphi

Ciao effe

Potresti darmi un esempio in cui calza bene usare il verbo _cappellare _(oppure fare una cappella(ta)) e un altro in cui non calza bene per vedere, o per capire quando si userebbe ciascuna opzione (i.e. in che tipo di situazione).

Mi ricordo che i tuoi esempi sono sempre buonissimi


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Alex. Immagino che F11 volesse dire che non si usa costruito con _farsi_ pronominale [mi sono fatto una cappella/ta], ma solo con _fare _(o _prendere_), e _avere_ come ausiliare. Dal Garzanti:
[cappellata] *3* (_gerg_.) errore marchiano: _fare una cappellata_; _prendere una cappellata_, cadere in un grave errore.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Ah, penso di averlo capito. E' piu' forte di _sbagliarsi_, e lo si usa riferendosi ad una situazione serie / grave.
Quello che volevo stabilire era il livello di serieta', fino a che punto si dovrebbe usare qualcosa come _sbagliare_ e per che tipo di cose si userebbe _fare una cappellata_.

Lo si userebbe per descrivere una situazione...tipo.. un ragazzo e' andato a letto con la ragazza del suo migliore amico e quando l'amico scopre, l'amicizia fra tutti e' rotta poi possiamo dire che lui _ha fatto una cappellata_?

Grazie dell'aiuto!


----------



## Necsus

Mah, io non credo che la differenza stia tanto nella gravità dello sbaglio, quanto più che altro nel fatto che _fare una cappella/cappellata_ è un'espressione decisamente più colloquiale. Comunque dal Treccani:
*3.* pop. _Fare una cappella_, commettere uno sbaglio, spec. dicendo o facendo cosa non opportuna, fuor di proposito e sim.


----------



## federicoft

Alxmrphi said:


> Lo si userebbe per descrivere una situazione...tipo.. un ragazzo e' andato a letto con la ragazza del suo migliore amico e quando l'amico scopre, l'amicizia fra tutti e' rotta poi possiamo dire che lui _ha fatto una cappellata_?



Mi sembra una situazione perfetta in cui usarlo. Non credo sia più forte di _sbagliarsi_, ma senza dubbio è molto più espressivo.


----------



## Alxmrphi

> Mah, io non credo che la differenza stia tanto nella gravità dello sbaglio





> Non credo sia più forte di _sbagliarsi_



Grazie, non avevo capito questo, grazie del chiarimento!


----------



## Angel.Aura

Cari tutti,
Mi sento di sottolineare una volta in più che il termine oggetto della discussione necessita di apposite segnalazioni.
Più che colloquiale, a mio parere, sconfina decisamente nel volgare.
Perciò : _ho fatto una cappellata madornale. _
Saluti.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Angel.Aura said:


> Cari tutti,
> Mi sento di sottolineare una volta in più che il termine oggetto della discussione necessita di apposite segnalazioni.



Scusa, non lo sapevo!
Ma grazie per averlo detto, non vorrei usarlo in una situazione sbagliata e offendere qualcuno!


----------



## luigi70

Ciao 
Non so ancora bene come funzione in questo forum, ma la frase nel titolo non ha nessun senso!
Anche ammesso di usare "errore" al posto di "cappellata", uno non fa un errore a se stesso..


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao Alex,





Alxmrphi said:


> Scusa, non lo sapevo!
> Ma grazie per averlo detto, non vorrei usarlo in una situazione sbagliata e offendere qualcuno!


Il mio intento era _esattamente_ quello di evitare qualche imbarazzo! 

Ciao Luigi





luigi70 said:


> Ciao
> Non so ancora bene come funzione in questo forum, ma la frase nel titolo non ha nessun senso!
> Anche ammesso di usare "errore" al posto di "cappellata", uno non fa un errore a se stesso..


Hai capito benissimo come funzioniamo.
La tua osservazione infatti è condivisa anche da chi ti ha preceduto in altri due messaggi.
Guarda qui:


effeundici said:


> _Cappella _è uno sbaglio (clamoroso) ma *onestamente questa costruzione è la prima volta che la sento.*
> Di solito si dice:
> _ho fatto una cappella/cappellata_
> _ho cappellato_





Necsus said:


> Ciao, Alex. *Immagino che F11 volesse dire che non si usa costruito con farsi pronominale [mi sono fatto una cappella/ta]*, ma solo con _fare _(o _prendere_), e _avere_ come ausiliare.


E anche a me la frase di partenza suona proprio sbagliata.


----------



## Necsus

Angel.Aura said:


> Cari tutti,
> Mi sento di sottolineare una volta in più che il termine oggetto della discussione necessita di apposite segnalazioni.
> Più che colloquiale, a mio parere, sconfina decisamente nel volgare.
> Perciò : _ho fatto una cappellata madornale. _
> Saluti.


Mia dolce moderatrice... Se non misi le apposite segnalazioni fu perché, come dissi, ritengo il termine colloquiale, non volgare, tutto dipende dalla provenienza che gli si vuole attribuire...! Comunque la questione è stata ben dibattuta in questo thread in I/E, in cui il tuo collega entomomortifero (!) sostiene la tua stessa tesi, mentre io mi schiero sicuramente con l'utente cuor di leone Riccardo...!


----------



## stella_maris_74

Be' se ci fermiamo a considerare il fatto che quest'espressione deriva dal nome colloquiale del glande ("cappella", appunto), ed è sinonimo di "cazzata" (una metonimia, diciamo ) allora dovremmo sicuramente definirla volgare.

Però, a mio parere e come si conferma anche nell'altra discussione linkata da Necsus, viene spesso percepita come meno volgare rispetto all'altra, diciamo di una volgarità intermedia tra "cazzata" e "cavolata" (il che tra l'altro spiega anche, credo, la variante cappell*ata*, per analogia con le altre due).

Personalmente, non la userei al di fuori di un registro/contesto prettamente colloquiale: fra amici, OK. Con la nonna, la suocera, il prete e il capufficio, non OK.

Buongiorno a tutti!


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Dani. Etimo a parte, di cui io però non ho trovato attestazione, vorrei ricordare che comunque nessuno dei vocabolari citati nelle due discussioni classifica il termine come 'volgare', idem dicasi per Gabrielli e Sabatini Coletti:

3 gerg., region. Errore grossolano, azione inopportuna.
3 fig. Sproposito, cavolata: _fare, prendere una c._

Per quale ragione dovremmo dunque farlo noi?


----------



## stella_maris_74

E' vero, non esiste attestazione dell'etimo. Ho fatto solo una logica supposizione, del resto mi sembra improbabile che derivi da "colpo dato con un cappello" o dall'omonimo elemento dell'architettura religiosa 

Scusa se sono stata poco chiara, in realtà nemmeno io lo ritengo volgare. Però nemmeno il massimo della finezza, ecco


----------



## elemika

Ciao a tutti,
grazie per il vostro aiuto e per la discussione tanto utile e interessante!
Se ho capito bene,
“? cappella = cappellata ? = errore, sbaglio”
“madornale = grosso, marchiano,...”
Non si dice _farsi una cappellata ?_, ma _fare/prendere una cappellata?_
E’ un’espressione colloquiale e molto espressiva, tra volgare, gergale e colloquiale.
A volte e’ intesa come troppo volgare a volte no (grazie, Necsus, per il link su “cappellata” qui). Non e' chiaro da dove proviene... 

Comunque ha una sfumatura vivace e colorita!
Grazie ancora!


----------



## MOMO2

luigi70 said:


> Ciao
> Non so ancora bene come funzione in questo forum, ma la frase nel titolo non ha nessun senso!
> Anche ammesso di usare "errore" al posto di "cappellata", uno non fa un errore a se stesso..


 
E infatti più d'uno ha evidenziato questa stranezza sintattica. Leggi tutti i post e vedrai.


----------



## erengazioglu

sicuramente l'espressione "ho fatto una cappella" è colloquiale... non è volgare, l'equivalente volgare di questa parola sarebbe "cazzata". è come la differenza tra "cacchio" e "cazzo" insomma.



Necsus said:


> Mah, io non credo che la differenza stia tanto nella gravità dello sbaglio (...)



esatto, non è per forza la gravità che ti fa dire "cappella" invece di "errore". più che altro si usa quando si commette uno sbaglio relativamente sciocco, per non dire stupido. se faccio un errore di calcolo aritmetico durante un esame, direi che ho fatto una "cappella".

come contro esempio: non direi che abbia fatto una "cappella" se avessi fatto un incidente con la macchina!

comunque, la parola "madornale" è un semplice aggettivo... non bisogna creare un rapporto biunivoco con queste due parole


----------



## VogaVenessian

CAPPELLA è sicuramente volgare. L'etimo è sicuramente - così lo si percepisce nel Veneto - riferito alla "sfera" sessuale. In breve, se devi nominare il "glande" fuori dallo studio dell'andrologo, usi comunemente, nel Veneto, la parola di cui trattiamo. Che sia meno o più volgare di cazzata dipende dalla soglia del comune senso del pudore, notoriamente in forte ribasso. Aggiungerei che cappella, in senso traslato, implica una dose di sbadataggine, sciocchezza e anche "innocenza", maggiore delle cazzate che alcune persone sogliono fare di continuo per innata o acquisita, colpevole, propensione.


----------



## ohbice

A proposito di volgarità, non so, ci sono cose che in contesti diversi assumono gradi di volgarità diversi. Mi viene in mente _minchione_, che presumo derivi da  minchia.  "_Testa di minchia" _è un epiteto volgare e pesante, ma "_non voglio passare per minchione_" vuol dire semplicemente non voglio passare per stupido, e non è "volgare" nel senso di scurrile (o perlomeno a me non sembra tale). Lo stesso mi sembra possa valere per _cappella/cappellata_. Anche se derivasse da  cappella (nel senso di glande), l'espressione _ho fatto una cappellata _non è per nulla scurrile.
Mia opinione.
p


----------



## erengazioglu

Non avevo considerato che cappella facesse riferimento a quello, se ci penso è vero... solo che forse mi sono sbagliato per come concepisco la parola "volgare", in quanto anche in situazioni più o meno formali si possa usare questa parola (per questo sono d'accordo con ohbice).

Forse bisogna definire meglio "la volgarità"... credo di essermi sbagliato io nella concezione di quest'ultimo 

p.s. penso sia un po' come l'uso della parola "casino", inteso come disordine.


----------



## VogaVenessian

erengazioglu said:


> Non avevo considerato che cappella facesse riferimento a quello, se ci penso è vero... solo che forse mi sono sbagliato per come concepisco la parola "volgare", in quanto anche in situazioni più o meno formali si possa usare questa parola (per questo sono d'accordo con ohbice).
> 
> Forse bisogna definire meglio "la volgarità"... credo di essermi sbagliato io nella concezione di quest'ultimo
> 
> p.s. penso sia un po' come l'uso della parola "casino", inteso come disordine.


Una parola "...definire meglio la volgarità ..."! Nel frattempo consiglierei di NON usare  cazzata/ cappella/ casino  se non con gli amici e di impegnarti a trovare termini piú consoni e accettabili, ad esempio, in un colloquio di lavoro, con persone che non conosci, ecc. Cosí dimostri anche di saper navigare controcorrente, di avere un pensiero non omologato, di non lasciarti andare alla moda (sí, alla "moda") della volgarità esibita e auto-compiaciuta.


----------



## ohbice

D'accordo con te sulla moda, o andazzo, a fare andar peggio le cose che già non vanno bene. Ricordo di avere usato _casino _all'esame di maturità, con una prof. per altro molto comprensiva (anche se non ha mancato di rimarcare l'"originalità" del termine). Si parla (purtroppo) di 32 anni fa 

Stamattina soffro di parentesite acuta.
p


----------

